# Repairing an inflatable hot tub?



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

So I've inherited an inflatable hot tub... partly because the owner moved to a smaller place, and party because it's got a hole and won't stay inflated.

The rip is on the outside, near the plastic plate where the hoses from the water pump connect. They tried a number of things to patch it, but never with any success.

I'm thinking maybe a patch for a Zodiac-type inflatable boat, since it seems to be constructed of similar material... but wondered if anyone here might have other suggestions?


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

how about taking a pic 

is it at the edge where the plate is attached?


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, I'll get a pic as soon as I can. If memory serves, it's NEAR the plate, but not exactly WHERE the plate joins.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

If it is far enough away from the plate I would think a patch would work. but if it is at the edge that would be a problem I would think. along with the fact other patches have been tried.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You might consider asking someone that repairs such boats if there's a patch possible. You might have to consider replacing the pump connection with the patch...


----------



## Zeppfan (Apr 20, 2006)

In my opinion, a patch is exactly that: "A Patch". Although it may work, there is no guarantee that it will be permanent.

If the hole is near the pump plate, you may be able to fabricate an almost exact duplicate of the plate except with a larger surface area.

Of course, I would need more details about this hot tub in order to better explain my suggestion. You did say the plate is made of plastic. A good substitute for that would be a lexane material. Lexane is very strong and very versatile. It is easily saw cut and drilled, but is strong enough to withstand stress unlike plexiglass.

If you can, please supply us with more details


----------

